# Wie in Windows Installation und Version von Java ermitteln?



## jlorenz1 (3. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich programmiere in AutoIt und habe ein Programm, das nur läuft wenn jre1.6.0_05 installiert wurde. Wie finde ich auf einen Rechner heraus, ob und welche Java Version wirklich installiert ist. Es muss etwas ohne Java sein. In der Registry habe ich nichts gefunden. Lediglich unter Programme ist es standardmässig abgelegt, aber der Benutzer kann es ja auch irgendwo anders ablegen, dann führt meine Suchabfrage zu keinem Ergebnis. Auch beim Googeln nichts eindeutiges gefunden Merci im voraus Johannes


----------



## lohr (3. Apr 2008)

einfach in die cmd eingeben:

java -version


----------



## jlorenz1 (3. Apr 2008)

:lol:


----------

